# Ne Desem Inanirsin



## curlysue13

Merhaba,

My Turkish teacher used to make us listen to some turkish songs in class and I got the lyrics to some of these songs and I am trying to translate them but I'm afraid my translationos are rather literal, would anyone mind helping me?

so the song is Deserm Inanirsin

and this is what i have so far?

dilek tutmadan kaydı bütün yıldızlar/ all the starts fall from(because of) wishes
gökyüzüm yerde sanki/ as if my sky is on the ground
galiba bu aralar sevenim yok benim/ it seems, these distances (?)

ne desem inanırsın/what should i say for you to beleive
gözünde yalancı/ in your eyes a liar
çoban olmak istemem/ shepherd i dont want to become
ne desem inanırsın/ what should i say for you to beleive
önünde suçlu çocuk olmak istemem/ before(you) a guilty child i dont want to be

tavrı kalmadı hayatımın/ no attitudes remain in my life (?)
boyun eğdi düze _daglarım_/my mountais bowed their neck to the plain
aklı kaldı geçmisin/ knowledge remains of your past (?)
nazar değdi belki inanır mısın/ if (evil eye touches?) maybe will you beleive?

so how off am i?


----------



## AlpArslan

dilek tut*ma*dan kaydı bütün yıldızlar / all the stars fell before making a wish
..
galiba bu aralar sevenim yok benim / i guess these times there is nobody that loves me
..
tavrı kalmadı hayatımın/ my life has no more attitutes (which more or less means "my life has no more any meaning")
boyun eğdi düze daglarım / my mountais bowed their neck to the plain (literally correct, but the sentence means "my mountains surrendered", which means "my strongest attributes are no more before you")
aklı kaldı geçmi*ş*in / ("aklı kalmak" is an idiom, and worth a new thread  literally it means 'to leave the mind'. it means "somebody's mind/thougt is still on something". In this verse; "past left its mind (on something)".
nazar değdi belki inanır mısın / maybe the evil eye affected (something/someone - possibly the couple), will you believe?

Despite these corrections, your translation is pretty impressive in my opinion


----------



## capricorn00

so the song is  Ne Desem Inanirsin?  What should I say to make you believe?

and this is what i have so far?

dilek tutmadan kaydı bütün yıldızlar/all the stars slid away before I could make a wish.
gökyüzüm yerde sanki/ as if my sky is on the ground
galiba bu aralar sevenim yok benim/ in these days it seems, there is noone who loves me. 
ne desem inanırsın/what should i say for you to believe
gözünde yalancı çoban olmak istemem/ i dont want to become a liar in your eyes... (when you say "yalancı çoban" you don't really mean "a shepherd who is always lying." Saying "shepherd" you also humiliate the person who lies and it's an idiom) 
ne desem inanırsın/ what should i say for you to believe
önünde suçlu çocuk olmak istemem/  i dont want to be (like) a guilty child in front of you.

tavrı kalmadı hayatımın/ my life doesn't have an attitude any more 
boyun eğdi düze _daglarım_/my mountains resigned to the plains
aklı kaldı geçmisin/ there are many things undone in the past. ("aklı kalmak" is the feeling when you think you missed something in the past and remember it frequently)nazar değdi belki inanır mısın/ maybe there was en evil eye on us, do you believe it?


----------



## Volcano

*Dilek tutmadan kaydı bütün yıldızlar - All the starts had fallen before I made a wish *


----------



## Volcano

*Galiba bu aralar sevenim yok benim - I think, nowadays there has been no one who loves me

**Gözünde yalancı çoban olmak istemem - I don't want to be a liar in your eyes*
*
Yalancı çoban is a phrase said for the person who lies*


----------



## maviliazman

ne desem inanırsın... you believe whatever i say


----------



## AlpArslan

maviliazman said:


> ne desem inanırsın... you believe whatever i say



That is also a correct translation, but not in this context. 

ne desem inanırsın?
gözünde yalancı
çoban olmak istemem


----------



## Volcano

*Boyun eğdi düze **daglarım - My mountains gave in to the plain*


----------



## curlysue13

thanks for the help!


----------

